# Paul Dillett launches The WBFF!



## wbff (Jan 20, 2007)

Paul Dillet launches The WBFF!

Paul Dillet presents The WBFF.
The WBFF represents aspiring amateur athletes interested in attaining a higher level of fitness and bodybuilding on a competitive level. We will offer promotional events and professionally run competitions to paying members. The WBFF is going to give athletes/models a venue in which they can compete, and be treated with the upmost professionalism. The key strategic influence is to promote health and fitness in a rapidly growing industry. Our target market is a health and fitness conscious individual who wants to embark on or develop a professional career within the health and fitness industry. Ultimately WBFF seeks to raise the standard of fitness and bodybuilding., and give athletes/models an unlimited opportunity. Our expectations are to promote our company and our athletes to the best of our abilities while becoming internationally known as a reputable and conscientious federation. For more info visit our official website www.wbffshows.com or email us at info@wbffshows.com.

Add us to your myspace page at http://www.myspace.com/wb_ff






Paul Dillet President of The WBFF






WBFF WORLD BODYBUILDING AND FITNESS CHAMPIONSHIP

Event date: Sept 15th 2007
Event location:Living Arts Centre
Mississauga Ontario Canada L5B 4B8
www.livingartscentre.ca

Competition
Mens Bodybuilding
Womans Figure
Fitness Model Female
Fitness Model Male


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2007)

sounds great, but you're spamming boards and posting a link to an unprofessional looking website with links that don't work and says "under construction". 

get a professional looking website made and start spamming boards once the website is complete.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2007)

Spammer owned!!


----------



## pumpiniron78 (Feb 11, 2007)

So what is the latest news on the WBFF? Website? When will that be up and running? Any contests scheduled for 2007? We want to know!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2007)

ummm...if you click the links the website is up.


----------



## wbff (Apr 26, 2007)

World Bodybuilding & Fitness Federation


(Apr. 25, 2007) Toronto, Ontario - Pro Bodybuilding sensation Paul Dillett announces the inception of the WBFF (World Bodybuilding & Fitness Federation). www.wbffshows.com.  After decades of competing at an elite level, Paul Dillett continues his reign with the introduction of his highly anticipated fitness, bodybuilding and modeling organization which is set to launch with full force on September 15th, 2007 in Mississauga, Ontario.  This inaugural event will combine amateur athletics in the arenas of modeling, figure and natural bodybuilding to support and promote aspiring athletes and models throughout this growing industry.

In his vast experience as a competitive athlete, Paul saw the need to raise the bar on the calibre of current competitions by adding upscale venues, lavish prize purses and an unparalleled entertainment value. Celebrities set to appear include Donnie Wahlburg, radio & TV personality Mike Bullard, Juno-award winner Liberty Silver and a special appearance by Cirque Sublime.  By aligning with the top event producers and promoters in the Country, the WBFF is quickly expected to spread across North America and overseas; granting Pro status to eligible competitors so they may continue to compete for extraordinary compensation, prizes and exposure throughout the fitness and modeling community.  For athlete/sponsorship or ticket information, visit: www.wbffshows.com or Contact the WBFF at:  Tel: 647-341-0790; Email: info@wbffshows.com; www.myspace.com/wb_ff
http://www.wbffshows.com


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2007)

well, the website looks much better now.


----------



## JACKED (Apr 27, 2007)

Dammit! Counts me out since its Drug tested. Looks like fun though. Don't feel like attempting to "beat" a test. I hope this works. Bodybuilding sure needs a Jumpstart. Used to be sooo popular.


----------

